# Dinner



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I need ideas of what to feed. Of course, I can only work with what I have (and I need to stock my freezer again) but I want to see what everyone gets for dinner:

Tonights dinner:

Chicken drumsticks (3 for Dozer, 2 for Hunter, 1 for Sarge)
Ground beef
Boneless steak
Turkey necks (2 for Dozer and Hunter, 1 for Sarge)



I forgot to defrost the liver today. Whoops. Can I just give them more tomorrow?

So what did your dogs eat today?

And how does this recipe look? They get different combinations all the time. I know about balance over time. We don't get too much ground stuff but if I get it free, it goes in their tummies. I just bought a 10 pound beef brisket that I need to cut up into manageable sections and also call my meat place to order more stuff (I am SUCH a procrastinator~! )


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

You can give them the liver frozen, or just give them a normal amount tomorrow. Missing one day of liver wont do any harm.
I wouldnt worry so much about 'recipes' either, just feed what you have and it'll even out over time. 

Today Eevee is having pork shoulder and a small chicken drumstick for bone content. I put salmon oil over all her meals. :smile:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Tonight Stanley is having a bone-in chicken piece and some pork heart with an egg and teaspoon of coconut oil.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, in the depths of the freezer today, to my surprise, I found 3 pre-made lamb patties. So, Mol got 1-1/2 of those, a quail egg, a little bit of raw chicken from my dinner and salmon oil.
Windy got Orijen chicken, Fromm Fish, some cornish hen blood and a little bit of tuna and water.
These damn animals eat better than I do.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Eevee's mom, don't worry about "recipes"....it's about 80/10/10(-ish) over time. 

For breakfast today it was chicken or turkey and pork hearts.
The kitties for 3/4lbs of pork hearts 1/8lbs of mix of chopped liver and kidney mix and 1/8lbs of bone in chicken to share. 

Rhett got 5/6lbs of pork hearts and 1/6 turkey with a little bone in it. 
Leo and Keeva each got 3/4lbs pork heart and 1/4 lbs turkey with a little bone in it.
Brody got 3oz of bone in chicken and 3.5 of pork hearts. 
And last but not least, Dixi got 5oz of pork heart and 5 oz of turkey with a little bone in it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed most organs frozen. Saves me from the squishiness.

I don't know what they are getting. I am so excited about my sardines I want to do that, but I already gave them one today. 

snorkels always get organ meat for supper, and i think there is beef heart in the fridge. Rebel already had a turkey neck today so he's not getting much.

you give Sarge a turkey neck AND a chicken leg? Are they small turkey necks?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I tend not to mix meats so much in one meal. Deeken eats twice a day. So today he had a turkey neck and egg for breakfast and a lamb heart and tripe for dinner. I'm happy to post my weekly schedule if you'd like to see it- I have to make a weekly schedule to prevent my dad from calling everyday to ask what to defrost for the dog :smile: He's retired and likes to take Deeken's meals out the day before around noon because "that gets them to the perfect level of frozen, exactly how Deeks likes them best".


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Xelill he gets about half a pound a day. He didn't even eat the leg. He ate the skin off and the knobby bone end and then Dozer stole it. Even when I play referee and Dozer is tied up, I can't control them. They are dragging stuff away in different directions. Its crazy. I don't have time to do them seperately either usually. 

I may just be looking for a difference, But I think I see a little less fat roll in Dozer AND Sargeant. I need to have them weighed to be sure. I think they look better though, especially Sargeant's fur.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we feed liver frozen....

my kids had quail legs and venison trim today.

tomorrow they will have rabbit.

they wil get bison kidney tomorrow.

the next day they will have beef and thymus organ.

then they will probably get rabbit or pork ribs....and back to liver again.

i only feed liver once every three days.....so it's a rotation of liver, kidney and thymus.

soon, i'll have spleen, i hope so i can add that to the rotation.

i just bought rabbit heads, duck necks, lamb hearts, lamb trim, beef hearts, lamb necks.....duck hearts and i forget what else....i try to give them as much variety as possible. oh. and tripe with gullet and trachea....plus gullets....

i buy sardines from our co op....

since they are getting one meal a day now...and hopefully forever, i'll feed them a single protein a day.....i don't worry too much about recipes...although i used to.

they don't get fed enough to get recipes...although that could change since i have more real estate with food.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow MagicRe, I wish I had that kind of variety. I need to keep looking.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> some cornish hen blood and a little bit of tuna and water.
> These damn animals eat better than I do.


Yeah but I reckon the blood would be a hard one to drink?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow MagicRe, I wish I had that kind of variety. I need to keep looking.


this has been gathered over a two year period of time....and i have the bestest co op in the world.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Today Cesar had a t-bone steak,some chicken necks and some beef liver (no tummy troubles!!) and about 12 quail eggs(which prolly equals 1 large chicken egg )


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Lila had beef heart and 1/2 a turkey neck for dinner.

Malcolm had a chicken breast with a chicken wing (had a small amount of diarrhea yesterday - he got liver in the a.m. and I forgot and gave him egg yolk...oops - so he's on bone-in chicken/turkey necks only today).

My two eat 4 meals per day: 1 chicken, 1 beef, and then the other 14 meals/week are divided into 5 duck, 2 fish, 2 pork, 2 lamb, and 3 venison. I add turkey necks to some of the boneless proteins, and they sometimes get boneless turkey when it's on sale. They also get some salmon oil and coconut oil each day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you guys all seem so organized. I just feed them whatever is on top of the pile in the freezer. 

I think i need to dig down to the bottom of the freezer; I bet there is some good stuff there I've forgotten about.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Chicken thigh with a tiny bit of bone... Mines either bummed up or taking the biggest dumps with a liquid portion . We will get this one day!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

dont feel bad xelili im the same really whatever is easiest to reachis what he gets but since i get the trow aways from teh grocery store its all mixed in one big trash bag so i bag it all at once mash whatever into the baggies some times its chicken necks with pork other times its beef and sardines or salmon
oh yeh he also had about 4 empty egg shells cause they were sitting on the counter after my mom made cookies so i tossed them to him


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xelill, thats me too. I am trying to feed less chicken and thats all I ever seem to grab. Argh. I need more red meat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> you guys all seem so organized. I just feed them whatever is on top of the pile in the freezer.
> 
> I think i need to dig down to the bottom of the freezer; I bet there is some good stuff there I've forgotten about.


i wish that i had never ever bought a chest freezer....the things i found in there the other day....when we were cleaning out for the next order to come in...actually the next two orders..

we keep the overage in the chest freezer and the foods we are going to feed in the stand up freezer.

ideally, once i run out of the protein, i go to the chest freezer to re stock the standup.

apparently it's only a good idea on paper, since we go to the chinese grocer, the korean grocer and the summit trading place, i think it's mexican.....maybe.

so the stand up freezer and my freezer in the house is always stocked with something and the poor chest freezer just sits there with all kinds of food in it.

organised, maybe. but not to realistic about buying food and using it up before buying more.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Melanie, your dad sounds so sweet, he must really love Deeken! 

Mine are having beef kidney/beef heart/beef tripe for dinner. Breakfast was sardines and beef heart (Cabo had a hunk of lamb heart instead though). 

I don't really have a schedule of meals, but typically they get something with bone every other day for breakfast. They get about 2-3oz of organs every night. I have a LOT of venison (four deer plus probably close to 75 or more lbs of freezer cleanouts I got). So mine are eating mainly deer, but I also give them beef heart, lamb heart, pork, pork ribs, turkey necks, tripe, pork heart, fish, chicken gizzards, chicken quarters, lamb ribs, beef lung, that's all I can think of. I just ordered some bison heart and will pick it up next week. Oh and they get liver/kidney/spleen/pancreas for organs, from a variety of sources.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Tonight for dinner both of mine will have beef cubed steak and pork kidney. Yum Yum!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Today:

Rack of lamb (a first for Dozer)
Chicken backs (Hunter and Dozer only)
small pieces of random beef



I forgot the liver...again. I made sure to put it on the top of the pile of meat for tomorrow though. I also called my local meat retailer today. He said he was going to call me back with prices for kidney, liver, and heart. I called the farmer's market too. apparently, you can't just go buying animal heads. They must not get asked very often as there was a brief pause at both places I asked. Sigh. 

I posted another craigslist ad.

The quest for the dog's dinner continues...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Little dogs are getting chicken hearts and pancreas.

Big dog is getting beef heart and chicken feet.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

liquid said:


> You can give them the liver frozen, or just give them a normal amount tomorrow. Missing one day of liver wont do any harm.
> I wouldnt worry so much about 'recipes' either, just feed what you have and it'll even out over time.
> 
> Today Eevee is having pork shoulder and a small chicken drumstick for bone content. I put salmon oil over all her meals. :smile:


Agreed, recipies arent important to me. Just variety. Avery had pork neck bone and elk meat today. Audrey had a chicken neck and elk meat, and Sophia had chicken neck only.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The big boys had a chicken quarter and pork shoulder.

Sarge just had Pork shoulder

Everyone got liver.


The pork shoulder was just a happy accident. I stopped at a grocery store to pick up some dessert to bring to a dinner and saw this big beautiful piece of pork with a $2.00 off coupon on it making 3.75 lbs. pork for $4.35. I have never been so happy about buying meat or found beauty in it before. HAHAHA


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> you guys all seem so organized. I just feed them whatever is on top of the pile in the freezer.
> 
> I think i need to dig down to the bottom of the freezer; I bet there is some good stuff there I've forgotten about.


We tend to do that too. I still have calf parts from last year in the back... 

I haven't fed mine yet but we yanked a bunch of stuff out of the freezer to make room for the beef scrap. I have 3 whole chickens in the fridge as well as two more whole chickens in the "chicken bin" all cut up and ready to feed. Dude, because he gets mostly chicken, is getting whatever is in the fridge. One of my drawers has about 15 lbs of vacuum packed beef heart, a ziplock bag full of liver chunks, a ziplock bag full of kidney chunks, and another ziplock bag full of beef fat... Because of Buck's weight issues, he gets 1/4 lb of beef fat added to his food every other day. 

Tonight it will be:

Dude (1.5 lbs): one brown chicken egg (we don't buy the white ones for them), and 1.5 lbs of bone in chicken

Buck (2.5 lbs): one brown chicken egg, 1/4 lb of beef fat, one liver chunk, and the rest is beef heart


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley had a very large venison RMB that I got for free from a friend who has another friend who is a hunter! lucky me.

I was also very sneaky and gave my inlaws 11 year old border collie (whom I'm babysitting) the same thing and he is NOT raw fed - boy did he enjoy himself!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Dinner last night was pork tongue and chicken liver for Buster and a chicken wing for Lola. She had mucousy, really soft poop in her crate when I got home so bone seemed like what she needed. This morning she had chicken breast in case her GIT is upset.

For dinner tonight Buster will have chicken wing with pork kidney and Lola will probably have beef stew cubes.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Breakfast today will be from what ever the baggies were that I pulle out of the freezer yesterday!Lol
I know for sure I have turkey necks out, then I tried to pull out a bunch of boneless meats, but we shall see what it ends up being!Lol I know some is beef scrap from last November....and some pork kidneys and beef liver...but I'm not sure what else!Lol. This reminds me though I need to prep a couple smal baggies worth of liver/kidney for the kitties again!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

today my dogs had bioprep II with a touch of venison trim for a 'leave me alone until the one meal a day thang'.

then malia will get her connectin later after treadmill, along with rabbit organs.

for dinner....hmmm.....i have a polycarbonate container in the fridge....with beef and lamb in it...maybe that and a quail egg.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mama, is there a reason you only feed your dogs the brown eggs? 

Both white and brown (and the variations of pink, blue, green, etc.) are nutritionally equivalent. What decides the color is the breed of chicken. You can usually look at a chicken and know what color they lay. They have a circular looking flap on the side of their heads (earlobes). If they are white, they lay white eggs. If they are brown, they lay brown eggs. Why some places charge more for brown is misleading










This chicken has white lobes and lays white eggs. 










This chicken has red lobes and lays brown eggs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

On the subject of eggs.....I find the green eggs frothey friend's "Easter eggers" are the yummiest!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Yesterday, Deeks had a duck quarter for breakfast and herring for dinner. Today he had a chicken quarter for breakfast and will have beef kidney and liver for dinner


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My boys got Beef heart, turkey neck, deer ribs, ground venison, pork fat, chicken liver and beef kidney.

Tonight they will get the same thing. They don't all get ALL of that. Sprocket gets the ground venison and some beef heart, and turkey neck. 

Sprocket ate beef heart yesterday for the first time with out forcing him! YAY!!!


----------

